# Grisly demise for red-bellied black snake in Leonay kitchen



## mouse_has_faith (Mar 8, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-04-2010
*Source:* Penrith Press

LEONAY resident Hans Kuehn was only slightly rattled to find a 1.2m red-bellied black snake slithering through his kitchen recently.

It was little surprise to him that a snake came inside his house - on one side is the Nepean River and on the other is Leonay Golf Club.

With housemates and two dogs - a Jack Russell and maltese terrier cross - in the home, Mr Kuehn, 63, was determined to remove the snake before it found another place to hide.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## JasonL (Mar 8, 2010)

Well at least the article didn't make him out like the hero he thinks he is.... How do these story's make the press though? Surely the Penrith Press could do a story on illegal street racing or pregnant thirteen year olds or something? are they that desperate?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah its bizarre how these stories make it into newspapers. I'm guessing these people must think "OMG I must notify the press about this incident!". Thats a pretty hectic pooper scooper to cut a snake in half though...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2010)

It seems as if at the moment ,that all the comments that are being made about that article have been left by us girls ...check out the comments at the bottom ...hopefully this bloke see's this and can now feel even worse that he has been shunned by as mere helpless women


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 8, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> Thats a pretty hectic pooper scooper to cut a snake in half though...


Yeah "pooper scooper" my a__e. It seems either Hans or the journo has trouble calling a spade a spade......


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 8, 2010)

Where is that friggin pooper scooper i wanna hit him 3 times with it....... This guy make my hero list like the scum bag who poisoned my dog....... GET A LIFE


----------



## JasonL (Mar 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> It seems as if at the moment ,that all the comments that are being made about that article have been left by us girls ...check out the comments at the bottom ...hopefully this bloke see's this and can now feel even worse that he has been shunned by as mere helpless women



Paper bags, music????? lol
Oh, You might of wanted to use a different user name  :lol: sounds a bit scarey for the general public.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 8, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Paper bags, music????? lol
> Oh, You might of wanted to use a different user name  :lol: sounds a bit scarey for the general public.


 bahhhhhh ha ha ha ..... :twisted:.......


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 8, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Yeah "pooper scooper" my a__e. It seems either Hans or the journo has trouble calling a spade a spade......


 
It is possible...my dad made a pooper scooper out of tin and the handle bit that you use to scrape the poo is actually pretty sharp


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt my comment on there will make it past the mods :lol:


----------



## schizmz (Mar 8, 2010)

what a chickenshit,.,why couldnt he "CALL WIRES"..and yes the article does make him sound like he thinks he was a hero...not the uneducated knob he is...dont get me wrong.. if a RBB mosied into my house i would **** to!..but with "housemates" i would of thought keeping an eye on the snake as i call for help wouldnt of beeen that hard.. seems murder was easier.:cry:.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 8, 2010)

you wanna hear a hero story? 

I came home the other night and straight away my door knocks, it was one of my neighbours... the people across the street found "A HUGE BROWN SNAKE"... I encountered more then a few big elapids as a kid growing up in townsville so I straight away got my snake hook and went to have a look...

On the scene there was a HUGE... not snake... but an Islander man, and not huge fat, I mean built... tattoos all over him... (he was scarier then a room full of browns) and was holding a shovel in the air ready to strike... 
(I didn't see the snake yet)

It took all my courage to stand in front of him and yell stop... I swear he wanted to beat me with the shovel... I turn around and that HUGE brown snake was in fact a baby green tree snake... I didn't even use the hook... I picked him up and placed him in a near by park. 

Why aren't I in the paper? I had to tackle head on a huge beast (not talking about the snake) just save a little defenseless snake.

I am lucky to be alive lol


----------



## schizmz (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i have a friend who was in a nz bike gang."we wont say which"...hardest bastard ive ever met...but when he came to my house and saw my snakes after i got em i thought he was going to cry!..he ran out of the house!?...i had NO idea that NZ has..NO snakes..no scorpians.. no killer spiders.. he reckons when they go camping they just sleep on the ground!..i would of thought due to herp keepers etc they would of had something there from people releasing them but nope.. its one of only 3 places on earth that have no snakes... stuff that!. "ive never even seen one bro!" lolol


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 8, 2010)

schizmz said:


> yes i have a friend who was in a nz bike gang."we wont say which"...hardest bastard ive ever met...but when he came to my house and saw my snakes after i got em i thought he was going to cry!..he ran out of the house!?...i had NO idea that NZ has..NO snakes..no scorpians.. no killer spiders.. he reckons when they go camping they just sleep on the ground!..i would of thought due to herp keepers etc they would of had something there from people releasing them but nope.. its one of only 3 places on earth that have no snakes... stuff that!. "ive never even seen one bro!" lolol



Haha, why do you think there's so many kiwi's here? Too boring there! Except for your tough bikie mate


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the second time in the past 2 months this particular newspaper has published a story about locals killing a snake. This one is relatively neutral, I say "relatively" because they should have included the phone number of a local snake catcher in it. By omission, they're promoting this behaviour.
In the last article, they were actually quite pro-snake killing. Since there was a kid in that family (though the kid was NO WHERE NEAR the snake, by their own admission), they played the whole emotional angle.

Oh & D3pro, good on you for standing up for the baby snake!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 9, 2010)

@ D3pro. good on ya mate. some people just have no idea when it comes to snakes. for some reason they think every snake is an evil killing machine. you should write into the paper and ask for your story to be published. see what they say. haha.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 9, 2010)

i guess like my m8 said.. "But ive never even seen one except on tv!"...so that would be rather nerve racking for kiwis. lol


----------

